# Any tips for selling T-shirts on eBay?



## TeeJunkee (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, so far I have been making T-shirts for local companies etc and I have decided its time to move to selling T-shirt on eBay. I've already got designs made which I have sold elsewhere so I was wondering if you guys had any top tips for selling on eBay?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

It is super competitive. Make a spreadsheet of other sellers' prices, subtract listing be final fees and make sure you can profit.


----------



## SDthreads (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree with Treefox. Fast shipping is also a big plus. 
Do everything you can to keep your 100% rating!!!!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I would include your own website with ecommerce/checkout. Then post on as many forums as possible.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

I usually put a link on our facebook page to the ebay listing.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Some people put a link on this forums Classified section too.


----------



## kumkum (Aug 1, 2013)

Use a effective tag line for selling t-shirts every time. You will have to buy their package for better advertisement.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have some tips for Tag lines?


----------



## Tiago Ribeiro (Aug 1, 2013)

Get customer feedback for your product
Provide clear price and description of the product 
Make use of social networking sites, today which is considered to be the biggest platform.


----------



## jonesjgqg (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree with Treefox. Fast shipping is also a big plus.


----------



## cascolo (Mar 8, 2007)

JoJo can you please elaborate on 
"slow down, because ebay can suspended your account on this listing category ( custom tshirt )"

Sent from my EVO using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## trackvw (Jul 29, 2013)

What are your T shirts about ?

if there are about Cats , see where others are listing , the best way is look at SOLD listings and basically copy what they are doing , 

I have seen sellers with the same item from $5 to $20 but one guy keeps selling them at $12 , so look and see what catagory he is listing in , 

Get out of the crowd , find a place where you understand what people like , 
if you have a hobby , you can start selling something that is related to that hobby......

We have a new ebay account and have a 10 item limit the first month , we will see what the let us sell in September !

You also need to set up a paypal account , so start that now and start doing sales from your shop thru Paypal to get the numbers up there too, Paypal will hold your funds for 21 days at the beginning ......

Hope that helps


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

I sell printed t's with up to 6 colors for $2.95 each (504 minimum and they are white). That is where you will have to be with your cost to compete on Ebay. Ebay is the king of lowball t-shirts.

It is a little harder to get in but you can sell for a higher price off Amazon.


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

strike3sports said:


> I usually put a link on our facebook page to the ebay listing.


Have you had a lot of sucess with facebook?


----------

